# She only brings the decoy 75% of the way back.



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 6 month old female lab that will sit, stay, laydown, heal and fetch. Sounds good, right? Problem, she will bring the decoy straight at me until she is about 8 ft from me and then she drops it and plays with it. Everytime. I havent done anything yet to try and stop it because I havent seen this before. I can call her off of it and she wont touch until I through it or shoot the gun. If I dont call her off of it she just paws at it. Any advice? Let me know, thanks.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Your pup views retrieving as a game to be played when and for how long it wants, not a task to be done as quickly and efficiently as it can, upon your command.

Check out virtually any thread here on Force Fetch....


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Since the dog is young and still trying to play you might try playing into the game. Just before the dog drops the bumper turn your back and start moving away calling an clapping your hands or whatever it takes to keep the dogs attention but no scolding. Another way is to lay down and see if she comes to you with the bumper. Keep it fun and use lots of praise when you get what you want. Sounds like your dog is doing great, if you and your dog can overcome this you will have a lot of great seasons together. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

go here and read Gonehunting spost giving step by step instuctions on teaching hold and drop

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#314312

Follow it and you will have the dog well started toward being a great retriever without have to go thru the harder FF process which is difficult for most folks. You dog is young but this is a habit you have to correct and this is the easiest method to get that accomplished


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Sometimes it is nice to see it as well as hear how to do it. Videos are a great way to see how to FF.

A good pro program to look into is the Fowl Dawgs videos by Rick Stawski. They are a great tool from the beginning trainer to the seasoned pro. You can order the first one from his web site. The second video will be out shortly.

finelineretrievers.com

Good luck


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Sometimes it is nice to see it as well as hear how to do it. Videos are a great way to see how to FF.

A good pro program to look into is the Fowl Dawgs videos by Rick Stawski. They are a great tool from the beginning trainer to the seasoned pro. You can order the first one from his web site. The second video will be out shortly.

finelineretrievers.com

Good luck


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I really like and highly recommend the Fowl Dawgs 1 video for showing Hold / Fetch..It is amazing for the price!!! I have them listed at the site below if interested...


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank You for the info everyone. My main concern is that she will loose the pleasure in retrieving the decoys. I want her to be able to retrieve but I dont want her to loose the fun in it that she shows. She has a tail wagging personality that I hope will never go away.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have FF'd CC'd etc...We have had MH's etc that are all just like puppies!!!!! :lol:


----------

